# The Blaziken Club



## Slythe Nightmoon (Jul 12, 2017)

Just ask if you can join!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 16, 2017)

I like that pokemon :3 he's cool. I used him on sapphire too^^ i'll join. (i don't really care to post on this forum again a lot though xD; )


----------

